# Suprise Suprise



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I go outside to let the house dog use the restroom before bed and I am standing on the back porch. I heard a scream from the barn. So I walked off the porch to see in the front window of the barn. Chanel's stall is the first one and Chanel is standing up in the corner looking at me _SCREAMING _So I run back in the house kennel the dog yell at hubby and off to the barn we go.(I just knew Chanel was in labor) Get out there and she is just looking at us ike we are crazy for looking at her. So at this point we are thinking WTH?!?! Then the someone screamed again.I know those screams they only make that sound when they are pushing! So we went to Fat Mommas stall she is snoring fast asleep. Hear it again head to the back Maybe Sandy is in labor?? Nope not Sandy either. It was Sweetie a FF whom I was pretty sure was not bred back when I posted about her in January or was bred but lost the baby due to health reasons. She pushed a few good hard pushes and with just a little help gave birth to a doeling last night about 10:30pm.She was not showing a baby bump at all. Yesterday when I was out with Chanel I did notice she had a golf ball size lump on each side of her udder and it was somewhat hard. I just assumed she bred here recently but no way was I prepared for her to kid now. She was in a big stall with all the yearling does and her sister. Sweetie was laying down screaming and pushing and her wonderful sister was laying beside her licking her. So we played musical goats and got all the yearlings out so mom and baby could bond. Sweetie was in shock I think she kept pawing the baby I think her stomach was just cramping so she was pawing trying to relieve some pain but she kept kicking the baby. The baby seems so small compared to my usual 9-10 pounders born. Sweetie was cleaning the baby and talking to her wanting her to get up and walk. The little Doeling started to get cold after about 10 minutes. (I stuck my finger in her mouth and she was COLD) Ughh! I told hubby to sit with Sweetie to make sure she was not hiding anymore in there while I ran the baby up to the house to warm her. So I brought her into the house. Warmed her up gave her some powdered colostrum just because Sweetie's bag is soo small! That little bugger sucked down 5 ounces!?!?!? So I wrapped her back up in a towel and headed to the barn. Get her out there Sweetie had passed the afterbirth and was looking for baby. We milked her a little just to see if there was any milk in that non existent udder she has and to our surprise it flowed out! Whoo hoo I was ecstatic so we held mom (She kept trying to kick the baby when it would nurse) and baby went to town! Wagging her little tail and had herself a pretty little milk mustache! =) I got up every hour to check on them. Every time the Baby tries to nurse mom walks backwards so I am just holding her still and the baby finds the teat on her own and sucks. We are hoping Sweetie catches on that the baby is supposed to be sucking her teats and starts standing still for her. The baby is up moving but just seems so _TINY......_Her name is going to be_ Teenie._ It is fitting_. _I will get some better pics today. What a night! I am exhausted from no sleep!

This just goes to show you they can really fool us and make us look like idiots!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG , she is just freakin adorable !!!!! She looks like a mini me of her mom !!
Wow , you have been through the mill kiddo and it's only the beginning !!
Glad to hear things are fine with Teenie and Sweetie 
LOVE the name Teenie , so cute 
Now get yourself some shut eye because your going to need it ....


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Awww what a little cutie!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Adorable! Looks just like momma!! Congrats! I'll read the whole post once we get back!  Ttyl!!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, tali up another one to those tricky goats :laugh: Congratulations on your new baby, she is a beauty


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

congrats! she's adorable! so glad the story ended well and hope mom soon lets her nurse on her own.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats on the doeling. How exciting was that!
FF are pretty tricky :ROFL:.

Glad all worked out and that mom will start to except her today.
She is a cutie for sure.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay time for an update:

Got the camera set up on Sweetie's stall to monitor while I am not in the Barn.

Sweetie is doing FANTASTIC this AM letting Teenie nurse all by herself!!!!!!!! I am beyond thrilled right now. I can not contain myself I am so happy & relieved! Will get some pics here in a bit so everyone can see just how cute she is! She does look alot like momma as far as coloring goes....it is crazy!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! Fun story. Glad to hear everyone is doing so well! Congratulations!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

oh my what a night!! Congrats, she's very cute. Yep surprise no signs you give up on this cycle and oopps she's hiding it. Hope you get some rest.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow she is adorable. I will add her to my list of goats I have collected on this forum. lol. What a wonderful story and am so glad you were there for her..


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I am out in the barn building another kidding stall and thought I would post a pic of Teenie drinking some milk and Sweeties tiny udder


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow! So glad momma is letting her nurse! I am blown away by her tiny udder, crazy. Happy they are both doing just fine


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Great story. Good job. Camera worth it's weight in gold to observe
what's going on without you being there.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

That third picture just melted me. She is too adorable. Congrats on your surprise baby!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

She is SO CUTE!!! She looks just like one of my babies from last year named Mopsy.  Adorable! I always thought Mopsy looked a little like the Target dog with the brown circles around her eyes...


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

OMG on that udder. I would of never guessed.

That doeling is just TO cute!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! What a story!! I'm so glad Teenie and Sweetie are doing well! She is so cute!!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I sure hope Sweetie fills that udder up so little Teenie can get big!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Little Teenie is getting big! And Boy is she a ham!
It's like she knows she is cute! She always stands so proud and waits for me to take her picture!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Keeper.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Keeper.


so far yes we will probably be keeping her. I can not keep everyone just don't have the room. I can easily house up to 20 but that is with two goats in each stall and that will not work forever.lol But our kids might want to show her she is very sassy and just seems like she was born to show! She has got loads of personality!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Gotta love those sassy girls!! I'd keep her if I were you!  It's great when they are full of themselves! Helps in the show ring...  

She's beautiful!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she is adorable , lol Sassy and adorable 
I would fit Sassy into her name somewhere ,lolol
That second shot she looks like she's giving you as little leg action ,lol
Love the photos


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

ha ha she is Trickyroo! 

I already have a doe named Sassafras nick named Sassy or I would put that in there somewhere!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is so adorable and she knows it. Love that face of her in the pasture,it is almost a smerk.

Are you giving mom warm molasse water? Give her as much as she will talke, it really helps them fill those bags.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> She is so adorable and she knows it. Love that face of her in the pasture,it is almost a smerk.
> 
> Are you giving mom warm molasse water? Give her as much as she will talke, it really helps them fill those bags.


I have been trying she will go forever without drinking if she smells it in the water! but most of my does will snub their noses at water with molasses in it. I have just been making sure she has free choice alfalfa at all times and 
I have been giving her extra grain. Her bag is always full when I check it. And Teenie is growing fine and gaining weight I have been weighing her every evening just to make sure she is steadily gaining. And mom's bag is bigger now but now by much!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

A few pics of Teenie...pretty sure she was sticking her tongue out at me in one those pics. Little turd!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's beautiful!!!


----------

